# What's the difference between cremello and perlino?



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I know, kind of a "duh" question. lol Also, are white and perlino the same thing? If not, how are they different?


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

I've wondered that too. I've read about them a lot, but I just never got the difference.

I do know that white, cremello and perlino aren't the same thing, though. I know that much. XP


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Cremello is chestnut plus two copies of the cremello gene. Perlino is bay or black plus two copies of the cremello gene. You can't always tell the difference by looking. White is a whole other ballgame.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

perlino
http://www.equinefriends.com/images/articlepics/perlino.jpg



http://www.andalusians-for-you.com/images/zam-cremelloDSCF2131.jpg
cremello^


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

They are both double dilutes, as is smokey cream.

Chestnut with two cream genes is cremello
Bay with two cream genes is perlino
Black with two cream genes is smokey cream

These three can be VERY similar in appearence, and the best way to know which is which is to have the horse tested.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

If I am not mistaken there is a difference between the skin pigmentation perlino being pink skinned and cremelo being dark skinned underneath.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you! 
Perlino seems a little more brownish, though, and cremello has more of a yellow cast. Sort of. ?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have always understood it that a cremello looks like a VERY pale palomino and a perlino has the same body color but with reddish points (mane, tail, ears, legs) As for white, I believe the only way to have a white horse is a maximum white paint. All other "white" horses are generally faded grays. I agree, the only way to tell for certain is to have them tested.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Genetically they are both double dilutes. So a 'chestnut' with 1 dilute would be a palomino. a double dilute would be cremello. A 'bay' with 1 dilute would be a buckskin. a double dilute would be a perlino. Does that make sense? By "white" are you talking about a grey? Grey's are an entirely different genetic color. they are born dark and gradually fade out as they get older until they are white.

depending on the individual horse, they can be very difficult to distinguish. I do think that cremellos tend to be more of a yellowy color rather then the perlinos which sometimes are more of a reddish or brownish tint. A lot of times they just look like stained dirty grey horses to me.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hmmm... interesting topic! From morganshow's pictures, the only difference I could really see between them was that perlino had a bit of a darker mane and slightly darker coat. 

Both are pretty tho!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

close2prfct said:


> If I am not mistaken there is a difference between the skin pigmentation perlino being pink skinned and cremelo being dark skinned underneath.


Nope, all double dilutes are pink skinned


----------

